# any success stories from fet!!getting nervous now :/



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

evening folks...

getting nervous now as fet happens on friday but possibly/hopefully sunday... my little ones were taken from the freezer tday   so hopefully at the weekend theyll get tucked up nicel in their neww home for 9months    

any success stories from people who have had fet at this stage would be greatly appreciated!!

ps,dnt post often but i follow and i am praying n hoping for everyone.... big hugs to all those having lap tests ect...

best of luck and    for evryone xxx


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

hello

I haven't had any treatment so can't help but just wanted to say good luck.  I will be thinking of you.

Hope your wee eggies have a safe thaw and by this time next week they will snug as wee bugs in rugs in their new home!

Take care
Boo

xxxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

awwk thanku soooo much,that was such a nice wee thoughtfull msg   

best of luck to you also,

thanks again xxx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

Good luck     


Snug as wee bugs in rugs, I like it


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey boo  

cute we saying that!!love it myself lol...

thanks for the wee msg,means alot xxx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

HI icsi  

I got a BFP from FET but sadly miscarried - but I know of at least 6 others who cycled FET along with me who now have beautiful babies.  It can happen and it will happen for you.  I wish you all the luck in the world sweetie             

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Icsi, 
Best of luck to you pet as you can see from my signature i had a BFP following my FET at the Royal and beautiful boy will be a big 1 this month 
I found my FET a lot more relaxed than my fresh cycles - 

Good luck 
Fi xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

My FET baby was 1 last week!

Good luck       

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck. DS2 is the result of a natural FET, and we flew back to the UK a few weeks ago and I am now 6 weeks pregnant following another natural FET!


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi folks...


oh what a nice bunch of ladies yous are... awwwwwww im so excited...

out of our ten frosties they brought 5 out and the 5 survived the thaw..we wer supposed to be having transfer today but got the lovly phonecall this morning to say our 5 embies are all doing well,we have 4 excellent ones and one wee runt lol... but hopefully he pulls through to  

anyway,we r now schedulaed to sunday so i went today n pampered myself and cleaned my house from top to toe to get prepared... oh how dp is going to hate playing slave these 2 weeks.... lol


cant wait,il have to get him a butler in the buff uniform  

thanks again xxxxxx yous are all soooo very kind xxxxxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi just got my BFP 3 days ago  FET for me any day so much easier, conditions in your womb are much better too, many women get pg on FET cycles 

 for you x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

oh goodness,

well u do deserve a big congratulations xxxxx

thanks so much and hopefully your journey is a happy stress free one!!loadsa luv xxx


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow icsi

xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks so much fifi and big congratulations to u also  xxx


----------

